# Rancilio Steam Wand Tip



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

Does anyone know whether there are alternatives to the original steam tip on the rancilio steam wand? I find it annoyingly fiddly to clean and wondered if there are other steam tips that fit the arm?

Cheers

Kane


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks like they exist http://www.1st-line.com/store/pc/Rancilio-Steam-Wand-Tip-3-hole-Silvia-V3-p2804.htm


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Fit the v3 rancillio wand. Flush steam tip which is easier to clean and ball joint to move the arm just where you need it


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

I wouldnt change my wand to a mk3, from what ive read it aint worth it.

A lot of peoples had problems with the multi hole rancilio wands over the single hole.

Mainly i think down to knack.

But enough for them to revert their wands back to single hole.

Youve got to look here, I would think the majority will be v1/2.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I agree it is a pain to keep clean. You can remove 95% of the milk if you wipe it immediately after steaming but the rest builds up where the tip meets the main tube. I just remove mine every few days and soak it.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

My V.3 Silvia has a single hole on the steam wand. I would assume that any you buy now also would


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I was going to post a separate message asking what are the virtues of having a multi holed tip over the standard one hole silvia steam tip?


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

I suppose it heats milk quicker?

Thanks everyone - i have discovered the v3 wand but looks like a bit of a pain to install. I believe there are certain steam tips that do fit but availability seems a bit difficult.

i found this but it is 2 hole http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/2-hole-steam-tip-10mm.html - is the rancilio a female 10mm does anyone know?

if not I don't suppose the v3 tip fits on the v2 wand?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Gaggia will - literally - run out of steam more quickly with a multi hole tip. I think that's the reason most people settle on that wand with the stock tip.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

My V3 steam wand has a single hole tip too. I found it a really good upgrade and not too difficult at all


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I had to use some ptfe tape around the thread where the tip attaches to the arm as I found that I had steam leaking out from where the thread was. It is cured now. Just a minor irritant.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd actually like to try the original multi-hole V3 tip (I think it had three holes). Most of the complaints seemed to come from the States where the voltage is lower. But I can't find it anywhere. I've seen a 2 hole and a 4 hole but these seem aftermarket. Anyone know where I could get one?


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dremel, small vice -15 minutes = multi hole wand tip.


----------



## Mungo5 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just seen this 3 hole tip for the Rancilio V1/V2 on eBay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271797968384


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks, but the V3 wand is wider diameter so I'm pretty sure this would*n't* fit.


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Bought one to test out.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Oops, my post should have said *wouldn't* fit


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

Im pretty sure the v3 wand is thicker and therefore the tip might not fit, if it does let me know as I was also very interested


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

Still having to throughly clean what is basically a nut lol


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

cracker666 said:


> Bought one to test out.


Me too, should be here at weekend.worth a punt for £6-50, what's the worst that can happen? Oh yes, milk blown all over the classic and worktops ;-)

Andy


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

Look at this, could work for us as we would have more choice of female 10mm tips

https://www.chriscoffee.com/Adapter-Converter-8-mm-Female-to-10-mm-Male-p/adaptor.htm

group buy possibly?


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

We'll it arrived, thread didn't quite fit my v1/v2 wand (that could be the wand being not original ?) anyway a bit of brute force and it's on. Loads of steam, loads of foam and no swirling. Foam definetly not microfoam, big bubbles that don't last long. Putting the old one back today, that did nice microfoam. Oh we'll as they say nothing ventured.

Andy


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Same here just a shade too big, wheres the original is a shade loose on the thread, ill return mine as unfit for purpose.


----------



## Colnago Master (May 6, 2014)

I'm about to buy a new wand. I've found one at £10 with a female nut and one at £20 with the male nut already installed. Is it worth the extra tenner or is it easy to just swap the nut over? If I save the tenner I'll feel better about the £20ish quid I'm spending on a new basket.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Colnago Master said:


> I'm about to buy a new wand. I've found one at £10 with a female nut and one at £20 with the male nut already installed. Is it worth the extra tenner or is it easy to just swap the nut over? If I save the tenner I'll feel better about the £20ish quid I'm spending on a new basket.


No its not worth the extra tenner, the nut comes off the original wand easily with a light tap with a hammer to straighten the pipe slightly to get the nut round the bend


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

SmnByt said:


> No its not worth the extra tenner, the nut comes off the original wand easily with a light tap with a hammer to straighten the pipe slightly to get the nut round the bend


Depends if you want to diy or not. I bought the £20 as I didn't want the faff of having to remove the rubber elbow and swap the nuts over. it was a straight swap with mine. I did it at the same time as the OPV mod so wanted to get it running straight away. lazyness costs money I guess.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Depends if you want to diy or not. I bought the £20 as I didn't want the faff of having to remove the rubber elbow and swap the nuts over. it was a straight swap with mine. I did it at the same time as the OPV mod so wanted to get it running straight away. lazyness costs money I guess.


Fair comment, well presented


----------

